# Schlauchboot aber nur welches????



## wheeler61 (8. Januar 2013)

Hallo an die Forumsmirglieder und die Bootskenner hier,​ 
bin auf der suche nach einem Schlauchboot um Auf der Wörnitz, der Donau, oder größeren Seen die Montagen auszulegen.​ 
Da ich aber im bootsbereich ein vollkomener Newbie bin, vileicht habt ihr mir ein paar Tipps für ein günstiges bott, das man auchmal mit einem kleinen E-Motor Ausrüsten kann.​ 
hab mal ein paar gefunden und wäre für Tipps dankbar:​ 
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Schlauchboot...81?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&hash=item51a663282d

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Angelboot-Wi...assersport_Rudern_Paddeln&hash=item3cb1ab1e2c

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Angelboot-Wi...assersport_Rudern_Paddeln&hash=item3cb1ab1e2c
​ 
Der Preis für das Boo alleine sollte ca. 350 euro nicht unbeding überscheiten.​ 



wäre euch für Infos dankbar​


----------



## allegoric (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Schlauchboot aber nur welches????*

Ich hab das erste, kann mich qualitativ nicht beklagen. Es hat festen Aluboden, vernünftige Ventile, guten Spiegel und alles, was man für so ein Boot braucht. Das macht seit einem Jahr das, was es soll. Mein Kumpel hat ein 1000€ Boot einer bekannten Marke, das ist bis auf 1-2 Aufbauten und einer Tarnfarbe exakt das gleiche Chinaprodukt .
Das soll bis 15 PS ausgelegt sein. Ich würde aber nicht mehr als 10 dranhängen, dann fliegt es sowieso davon.

Ich habs damals für 270€ + Versand geschossen.

Die anderen beiden Boote sind der totale Schrott dagegen. Da gibt es keinen vernünftigen Boden (oben Alu) und keinen Spiegel. Ich wette die haben noch nicht einmal vernünftigen Gummi. So ein Boot muss schon ein gewisses Gewicht haben (3,30m bei ca. 50 kg in 2 Taschen). Ich würde dir auch empfehlen das in zwei Taschen zu packen, das kriegste sonst nicht weg.


----------



## Holly-Le (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Schlauchboot aber nur welches????*

Schau mal hier, die sind in dieser Preisklasse. Leider hab ich noch keins, aber es wird dieses Jahr noch.
http://www.bootsmotoren4you.de/Sportex-Delta


----------



## zanderzone (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Schlauchboot aber nur welches????*

Egal welches Schlauchboot du dir kaufen wirst! kauf dir auf jeden fall eins mit festem Boden!!


----------



## allegoric (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Schlauchboot aber nur welches????*



Holly-Le schrieb:


> Schau mal hier, die sind in dieser Preisklasse. Leider hab ich noch keins, aber es wird dieses Jahr noch.
> http://www.bootsmotoren4you.de/Sportex-Delta



Das hat 1. keinen vernünftigen Spiegel  (nicht dranhängbar) und 2. ist das viel viel viel kleiner und 3. nur einen Lattenboden. Der Unterschied zwischen der Steifigkeit von nem Aluboden vom z.B. Sea Cat und einem Gaumelholzlattenboden ist ein himmelweiter Unterschied.

Der einzige Vorteil ist das Gewicht, aber da man in diesem Boot eh nur alleine angeln kann, muss man das dann auch immer alleine schleppen ;-)


----------



## nobbi1962 (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Schlauchboot aber nur welches????*

Moin wheeler61

Hypalon Schlauchboot 
http://www.ebay.de/itm/schones-Schl...18?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&hash=item20ce7e67f6

Der Preis für das Boo alleine sollte ca. 350 euro nicht unbeding überscheiten.

Hypalon ist das beste!
Bieten bis 150-180€
Restaurierung 150€


----------



## jkc (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: Schlauchboot aber nur welches????*

Moin,

ich hänge mich mal in dem Thread an; in mir reift die Idee sich ein Schlauchboot zuzulegen.

Ich werde es nicht aufgeblasen lagern können, also bie jedem Einsatz aufpumpen, es sollte (zumindest mit Sliprädern) allein händelbar sein aber Platz für zwei Erwachsene und ein Kind bieten (wenn nicht geangelt wird). Zwei Erwachsene sollen bei Ententeich stehend fischen können, darf dabei aber eng werden. 
Weiter soll das Boot sich rudern lassen, aber auch für E- und V-Motor tauglich sein. 

Fester Boden ist also irgendwo verbindlich, trozdem würde ich wenn möglich einen Luftboden nutzen wollen, falls ich mal allein mit dem Teil los möchte.


Als Größe habe ich was um 3m im Kopf. Reicht das?
Preis ist nicht ganz so wichtig, unnötig teuer muss es aber nicht sein.

Stellt ein fehlender Spritzschutz am Heckspiegel ein Problem für Verbrennnernutzung dar?

In der Auswahl habe ich momentan:

Zeepter Big Catch 3,0m ca. 850€
+ großer Inennraum
- lässt sich das Teil mit einer breite von 1,74m rudern?
- nur fester Boden
- keine Erfahrungen da erst neu auf dem Markt

Zeepter 300 (750€) oder 330 (830€) Luftboden gegen Aufpreis ca. 200€
- schmaler Innenraum
+ positive Langzeiterfahrungen vorhanden


FixKraft 300 (680€) oder 330 (700€)
- nur fester Boden 
- schmaler Innenraum
+ Preisgünstig 


Iboat 320 ca 1200€
+ großer Inennraum
- nur Luftboden
- keine Erfahrungen da erst neu auf dem Markt
- teuer

Alpuna nautic ALP 300 (700€) oder 330 (800€)
+ Luft- und Aluboden (schon im Preis berücksichtigt)
+ Preisgünstig
- schmaler Innenraum

Kann mir jemand Empfehlungen oder Tips geben, habe ich was grundlegendes übersehen?

Dank und Gruß JK


----------



## Flacho (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: Schlauchboot aber nur welches????*

Hi,

Ich hab mir dieses Jahr das FixxKraft FK330 mit Aluboden geholt.
Es ist absolut baugleich mit den Zeepterbooten.

Es gibt auch für die FixxKraft Boote nen optionalen Luftboden. Find ich aber quatsch. Das tuts ein stück Teppich auch um die Geräusche etwas zu dämmen.

Erfahrungen hab ich noch keine sammeln können da es erst einmal mit Luft befüllt wurde um die dichtigkeit zu testen.


----------



## jkc (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: Schlauchboot aber nur welches????*

Danke schon mal für Deine Antwort; wie sieht es da mit dem Platzangebot aus - unter dem Gesichtspunkt: Mit zwei Mann stehend Fischen.

Beim Luftboden geht´s mir weniger um die Geräusche als ums geringere Gewicht und kürzere Aufbauzeit.

Grundsätzlich sollten die Luftböden ja sogar eigentlich alle untereinander Tauschbar sein, da die Maße der Boote ja auch überall gleich sind.

Grüße JK


----------



## allegoric (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Schlauchboot aber nur welches????*

Ich habe ja ein ähnliches Boot mit Aluboden und auch in 3,30...Sicher stehen ist Ansichtssache. Kommt auch immer auf deinen Mitfahrer drauf an. Ich selber fahre Snowboard, Ski usw. und bin das "Gleichgewichthalten" gewöhnt. Mir macht das nichts aus, im Boot zu stehen, auch wenn das klein ist. Mein häufiger Begleiter ist aber nicht so standsicher. Es hat uns auch einmal fast ins Wasser gehauen, als mein Kumpel sein Gleichgewicht verloren hat und mich fast mit reingerissen hat .
Es ist und bleibt ein kleines Boot und leicht ist es dazu auch noch....Jetzt kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass ein Luftboden so viel stabiler ist als Alu. Der schnellere Aufbau finde ich aber für einen 1-Mann Flitzer einen triftigen Grund! Das ist das, was mich an meinem Boot noch stört. Ich kann es atm. alleine nicht bewegen. Ich werde mir deshalb dieses Jahr noch Slipräder dran bauen.


----------



## MxchxxlRxxch (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Schlauchboot aber nur welches????*

Ich habe dieses und bin vollkommen zufrieden damit es erfüllt sein zweck und lässt sich schnell auf pumpen und leicht von a nach b bringen.Es muss nicht immer viel geld kosten auch die günstigen Sachen tuen es und wir sind immer zu 2 unterwegs und der platz reicht locker logisch mit angel sachen.das einzigste was mich stört sind die ruten halter dort aber die kann man ja in der hand halten oder darauf ablegen

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Intex-Seahaw...28?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&hash=item51a5556d30


----------



## Speziaal (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Schlauchboot aber nur welches????*

Also gut du suchst ein Schlauchboot!
Ich würd dir dieses Boot empfehlen!
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Z-Ray-I-300-...30872504215?pt=Motorboote&hash=item4d0989bf97Z-Ray I 300 Sportboot 270 x 152 cm/400 kg Schlauchboot

Das selbe Boot hab ich mir im letzten Sommer auch gekauft und ich bin sehr zufrieden damit.
Es hat einen festen Boden und einen schönen stabilen Spiegel also kannst du es auch gut motorisieren!

Ich hoffe ich konnten helfen!


----------



## jkc (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Schlauchboot aber nur welches????*

Moin Leute,

ich will nicht unhöflich sein, und erkenne auch Eure Hilfsbereitschaft an, aber ich schreibe doch ganz deutlich, dass ich einen festen (damit meine ich eben keinen Lattenboden) zum stehen im Boot benötige, "Badeboote" und das verlinkte Z-Ray scheiden damit schon grundsätzlich aus.

Edit @allegoric: Klaro ist ein Luftboden nicht stabiler als ein Alu-/ oder Holzboden; die Vorteile um die es mir geht hatte ich ja oben schon geschrieben. Danke für Deine Rückmeldung, damit kann ich schon was anfangen! (Was heißt atm. - at the moment?!)

Dank und Gruß JK


----------



## Flacho (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Schlauchboot aber nur welches????*

Hi,

also vom Platz her mach ich mir keine Sorgen. Klar ist ein 4,30 GFK Boot geräumiger.
Mir wirds aber auf alle Fälle reichen. Auch zu zweit findet man genug platz. Und ich brauch auf Grund meiner Statur einiges an Platz  

Ob der Luftboden bei anderen Modellen passt kann ich nicht sagen.


----------



## renny (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Schlauchboot aber nur welches????*

Ich habe meines auch von Ebay und zwar sehr günstig geschossen,120,00€ kostet normal 399,00 € und dann noch einen E Motor für 60 ,00 € fahren meistens zu zweit raus und was soll ich sagen das Ding läuft super!
Aber ich würde dir auch ein Bott empfehlen das keinen Luftboden hat du stehst einfach besser.

Gruss Renny


----------



## carpforce1 (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Schlauchboot aber nur welches????*



jkc schrieb:


> In der Auswahl habe ich momentan:
> 
> Zeepter Big Catch 3,0m ca. 850€
> + großer Inennraum
> ...


 
Hallo jkc,

das Zeepter 330 hab ich mit Aluboden im Einsatz.
Vorteil den ich hab, es liegt auf einem Trailer.

Mit Sliprädern wirst du es auch alleine gehandelt bekommen.
Transport in zwei Taschen wird notwendig da schwer.

Mit dem Boot bin ich schon zwei Jahre auf dem Wasser unterwegs und bin sehr zufrieden.
Angetrieben wird es von einem Rhino VX 54 oder Muskelkraft.

Zu zweit kann man locker darin stehen ohne Angst zu haben zu kentern. Nur mit dem Platz ist es schwierig wen man viel Tackle dabei hat.

Nach dem Carpmeeting Hannover bin ich echt am überlegen mein 330 gegen das Big Catch zu tauschen.
Mir hat der mehr Platz im Innenraum gefallen. 

Gruß


----------



## Carp_1 (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Schlauchboot aber nur welches????*

Meine persönliche meinung zu dem thema ist, kauf dir nie ein billiges schlauchboot |kopfkrat - meine damit keins das keinen wirklichen namen unter karpfenangler aber auch keine bei anderen angler hat|thinkerg:. Klar muss das jeder selber wissen und klar kommt es auf den verwendungszweck an. (- also wo und wie oft ...)Trotzdem wäre mein rat an jeden der sich überlegt ein schlauchboot sich zuholen, lieber ein paar kröten drauf zulegen und sich eins kaufen das ewig hält (natürlich kann das auch mal kaputt gehn aber die warscheinlichkeit bei guten gebrauch ist wohl ziemlich gering). Vielleicht denkt der ein oder andere kein sinn was der labbert haha aber ganz erlich dies hat ganz viel mit dem zutun weil ich diesen fehler einmal begangen habe, ein boot für 160,-€ gekauft nach 3 mal gebrauch war es kaputt ich habe wochenlang abgekotzt -.-:r:r !!! Jedenfalls besitze ich zurzeit von allroundmarin dieses fishing air star 260 bin damit sehr zufrieden und kann es nur weiterempfelen#6. Für dieses größe und die verarbeitung ist das preisleistungsverhähltnis perfekt aber wie gesagt dieser text ist meine eigene meinung 
:vik:​


----------



## allegoric (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Schlauchboot aber nur welches????*

@Carp_1
Normalerweise denke ich bei Wertsachen das Gleiche wie du. Aber bei den Booten ist's nun mal so, dass die alle in China / Japan oder sonstwo gefertigt werden und zu 90 % aus dem gleichen Werk stammen. Da haut jeder sein Label drauf, packt den ein oder anderen Aufbau noch dran und färbt es entsprechend. Da gibt es 0,0 Unterschied, wenn man weiß, worauf man achten muss.
Und wenn man mal ähnliche Boote miteinander vergleicht, die sind soooo identisch. Mein Kumpel hat nen Zeepter für um die 1000 € gekauft. Bin mir nicht 100% sicher, ob's nun Zeepter war oder eines der anderen "Markenboote", es war auf jeden Fall eines der häufig beschriebenen. Vom Gewicht gleichen die sich, die Aluplatten sind alle 100% gleich aufgebaut, Ventilpositionen, Arten, dicke des Gummis usw. Den einzigen Unterschied, den ich ausmachen konnte, waren die Aufbauten. Er hat zusätzlich eine Sliprolle vorn und Anbauten zur Positionierung eines Spritzschutzes. Und dafür 730 € mehr zahlen!? Em ne, das wäre es mir nicht wert. Da kann man schon ein kompaktes, festes Boot kaufen.
Was ich nicht machen würde, wäre mir ein bereits gebrauchtes Boot zu kaufen. Gerade bei Schlauchis gibt es wegen den Weichmachern und Alterserscheinungen bis hin zur Nutzung des Vorbesitzers genug Gründe, die dem entgegen stehen.


----------



## allegoric (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Schlauchboot aber nur welches????*

Ich habe noch mal nachgeschaut, es war folgendes Zeepter:

http://zeepter.de/Zeepter-Schlauchb...chlauchboot-330-Camouflage-Aluboden::135.html
Das ist schon toll, aber wie gesagt: Wer auf Spritzschutz und Ankerrolle verzichten kann, ist mit meinem Boot ganz gut dran v.a. preislich. Ich habe das letztes Jahr neben meinem Belly ca. 10 mal benutzt und werde das so aufrüsten, dass ich es ab nächstes Jahr auch alleine umherschleppen kann . Wie ich genau die Slipräder abdichte, muss ich aber noch sehen.


----------



## gXrbx (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Schlauchboot aber nur welches????*

Also ich habe mir mit meinem Vater zusammen das Intex Mariner IV gekauft:
http://www.amazon.de/Intex-68376-Schlauchboot-Set-Mariner-328/dp/B001CRBNEC/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1361192618&sr=8-1

Das kann ca. 400kg schleppen (real getestet mit 360kg) und ist von der Verarbeitung, Materialdicke und Transportierbarkeit her einfach klasse.
Wir nutzen ers nicht nur fürs angeln, aber die beiden aufgeklebten Rutenhalter (oder Sonnenschirme...) sind schon nett ;-)

Bei dem Preis kann ich das Teil wirklich empfehlen. Und es hat auch schon einige Aufsetzer in unserem flachen Flüsslein klaglos überlebt!
Dieses jahr wird es zusammen mit einem Elektromotor benutzt.


----------



## allegoric (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Schlauchboot aber nur welches????*

Dieses war mein "Vorboot". Das kann ich auf Grund des dünnen Materials und des wenig belastbaren Spiegel nicht empfehlen. Ich musste an dem Boote den Spiegel umbauen, dass man dort Echo und Motor zur gleichen Zeit betreiben kann. Außerdem scheuert man sich recht schnell den Rumpf auf, wenn es doch mal auf Steine läuft und das passiert schnell beim Anlegen.


----------



## gXrbx (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Schlauchboot aber nur welches????*



allegoric schrieb:


> Das kann ich auf Grund des dünnen Materials und des wenig belastbaren Spiegel nicht empfehlen. Außerdem scheuert man sich recht schnell den Rumpf auf



Das klingt aber garnicht gut?! Ich habe bisher echt gute Erfahrungen mit dem Ding macht. Inkl. AUfsetzter im flachen Fluss bzw. beim anlanden. Und bei dir ist der Gummi durch? Na hoffentlich geht's mir da noch ne weile besser mit meinem Boot #c


----------

